# Steam Screenshot Help.



## Entei Slider (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a question about those F12 screenshot things.
I have a screenshot of something, and I wanted to know if there was anyway to get it as my avatar. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2011)

avatar on steam or on a forum? you probably have to go into the steam folder and find the picture folder or wherever the default folder for pictures with steam is.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 19, 2011)

alright, so i'll break this down for you and explain it all and whatnot

http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005  <-- my steam community link
http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005/screenshots/  <-- screenshots folder, note it's the same URL with /screenshots/ appended
http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005/screenshot/594691397341237095  <-- link to picture, appended picture ID or whatever
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/594691397341237095/164C2822464A074EF8E464B7F2E98D41B58E65B0/ <-- direct link to picture, you can get this by right clicking the picture in above link and selecting "view image" or clicking "view full image" to the right of the picture on the steam page

if that's the exact size you want it, you'd be good, nbd.  however, you'll likely have to save that to your computer somewhere, and crop it using something like GIMP in order to size it for an avatar/signature

or, you can crawl around in your steam files, and you'll eventually find the screenshots folder, but uploading them to the steam cloud is a bit easier for me, meh.

also, you can select to use that screenshot "library" window thing steam has, and then view on disk or whatever.  not sure how easy that is or exactly how, but it's there.


----------

